# Jennifer Esposito vs. Kari Wuhrer



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Jennifer:*










*Kari:*










Feel free to add pics.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 13, 2007)

*More Jen:*


----------



## DOMS (Feb 13, 2007)

Kari's face looks like an ape's.

Plus, I've always hated her since she replaced John Rhys Davis on _Sliders_.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Kari's face looks like an ape's.


Better than Jen's depressed emo looks.

Wouldn't kick either out of bed, but they don't particularly make me drool.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 13, 2007)

*More Kari:*


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 13, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


>


 
EMO?


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 13, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> *Jennifer:*


Emo.


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2007)

Eh, I don't ike the choices. I'd go with Jennifer though.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 13, 2007)

A quote from Jennifer:

"Well, I'm Italian, but my family isn't stereotypical. I mean, I only have one sister and we don't yell or throw pasta at each other. My mother doesn't even have a secret spaghetti sauce recipe." -Jennifer Esposito, on her heritage.


----------



## mrmark (Feb 13, 2007)

Jennifer all the way. she is very hot


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 13, 2007)

I dont like the choices either.  Not really outstanding girls.  Id fuck both of them but as far as being on tv/internet, they are dime-a-dozens.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 13, 2007)

Jennifer is a cutie. Sign me up.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 13, 2007)

Jennifer because she is hot and a fellow ginzo.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Plus, I've always hated her since she replaced John Rhys Davis on _Sliders_.



Oh my, I don't particularly know how to respond to that...I do know that it is...Wow, I got nothing.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 13, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> Oh my, I don't particularly know how to respond to that...I do know that it is...Wow, I got nothing.



Hey, I'm white & nerdy.


----------



## zombul (Feb 13, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I dont like the choices either.  Not really outstanding girls.  Id fuck both of them but as far as being on tv/internet, they are dime-a-dozens.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 13, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Emo.


 
Hmm I disagree. I'm down with emo if that's what emo is.


----------



## lnvanry (Feb 13, 2007)

jennifer hands down


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> A quote from Jennifer:
> 
> "Well, I'm Italian, but my family isn't stereotypical. I mean, I only have one sister and we don't yell or throw pasta at each other. My mother doesn't even have a secret spaghetti sauce recipe." -Jennifer Esposito, on her heritage.


 
She watches too much TV.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 15, 2007)

Both not so hot faces, but gorgeous bods....if behead them can I have both bodies counted as one?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 15, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Both not so hot faces, but gorgeous bods....if behead them can I have both bodies counted as one?


 
Really? I figured most people would say the opposite. Name a few chicks with pretty faces in your opinion.


----------



## goandykid (Feb 15, 2007)

Jennifer Esposito. she was great in Crash, and so were her boobies.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 15, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Really? I figured most people would say the opposite. Name a few chicks with pretty faces in your opinion.


My GF, most asian chicks preferably japanese, but the koreans have soe goregeous ones too.....

I don't like the huge chin with the dimple on it on the first girl....and the other chicks eyes are too far apart and her head is kind of big....both look manly.....I like very feminine....


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 15, 2007)

maniclion said:


> My GF, most asian chicks preferably japanese, but the koreans have soe goregeous ones too.....
> 
> I don't like the huge chin with the dimple on it on the first girl....and the other chicks eyes are too far apart and her head is kind of big....both look manly.....I like very feminine....


 
Gotcha. Asians are OK in my book. I disagree about these two looking like dudes though.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 15, 2007)

maniclion said:


> My GF, most asian chicks preferably japanese, but the koreans have soe goregeous ones too.....



Japanese women can have great faces, but most Korean chicks have flat faces and square heads.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Japanese women can have great faces, but most Korean chicks have flat faces and square heads.


Not the ones I've met here in Hawaii, Americanization changes Asian women drastically I don't know if it's the food or water or what but something makes them look completely different from the nationals, even American born Filipina's look different from the FOB's.....and one awesome thing about Filipinas is they tend t have plumper little asses....Hawaii is such a wonderful place....


----------



## DOMS (Feb 15, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Not the ones I've met here in Hawaii, Americanization changes Asian women drastically I don't know if it's the food or water or what but something makes them look completely different from the nationals, even American born Filipina's look different from the FOB's.....and one awesome thing about Filipinas is they tend t have plumper little asses....Hawaii is such a wonderful place....



It's not culture, it's genes.  Someone in their family mixed with another race and softened their edges.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It's not culture, it's genes.  Someone in their family mixed with another race and softened their edges.


My GF is full blooded Japanese, her grandmother looked very Japanese, beautiful all the same but had very Japanese looks, her mother filled out better and had fuller breasts and a very beautiful face like a model, she had my GF with a full japanese man and my GF came out with a fuller face, beautiful body and all...I think environmental effects and fattier food changes how they look.....if she were to move to Japan and kneel on the floor instead of sitting in a chair, eat purely Japanese food and not get the dental care Americans have she would probably look knock kneed and have fucked up teeth and hardly any meat on her bones.....


----------



## DOMS (Feb 15, 2007)

maniclion said:


> My GF is full blooded Japanese, her grandmother looked very Japanese, beautiful all the same but had very Japanese looks, her mother filled out better and had fuller breasts and a very beautiful face like a model, she had my GF with a full japanese man and my GF came out with a fuller face, beautiful body and all...I think environmental effects and fattier food changes how they look.....if she were to move to Japan and kneel on the floor instead of sitting in a chair, eat purely Japanese food and not get the dental care Americans have she would probably look knock kneed and have fucked up teeth and hardly any meat on her bones.....



I was talking about Korean faces.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I was talking about Korean faces.


The thing I noticed about most Korean girls is that they have very nice hip structures and thighs, the girl who runs the Corner Store by my house isn't drop dead face gorgeous though she is pleasant on the eyes, not much boobage but got damn her hips and ass and thighs are to die for....everytime I go in there I want to reach across the counter and rub them...I know she would let me too because she really likes me....my girlfriend can tell too....


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 15, 2007)

maniclion said:


> The thing I noticed about most Korean girls is that they have very nice hip structures and thighs, the girl who runs the Corner Store by my house isn't drop dead face gorgeous though she is pleasant on the eyes, not much boobage but got damn her hips and ass and thighs are to die for....*everytime I go in there I want to reach across the counter and rub them*...I know she would let me too because she really likes me....my girlfriend can tell too....


----------

